# "Reverend Blue Jeans" and other mis-heard song lyrics



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

_(Note from Harv: I posted this on my Zune blog this morning. But I'm posting here as well, curious if this KindleBoards crowd has the same lyrics deficiency as I do!)_

If you're like me, you have a history of mis-hearing song lyrics. And, once I've heard them 'wrong' in my mind, I can't shake it.

The first time I heard Neil Diamond's "Forever in Blue Jeans", I thought he was singing 'Reverend Blue Jeans'. And that's what I hum to myself whenever I hear the song.

It only gets embarrassing when I sing out loud.

So make me feel better, if you will. What are some of your own mis-heard song lyrics?

We're not alone - I've linked below some collections from Amazon, including that all-time Elton John classic, Hold Me Closer, Tony Danza.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> [The first time I heard Neil Diamond's "Forever in Blue Jeans", I thought he was singing 'Reverend Blue Jeans'. And that's what I hum to myself whenever I hear the song.


What do you mean It HAS to be Reverand Blue Jeans!!! I am sure of it!!







LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gladly, the Cross-Eyed Bear


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Huey Lewis' "I Want a New Truck"


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean it's not "Reverend Blue Jeans"  I'm astounded and LMAO because up till now, I really thought it was! I'm so glad DH isn't home because he collects vinyl and knows lyrics and that would be truely a D'oh moment he would not let me forget!
Sheryl
SLMAO


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gladly, the Cross-Eyed Bear


Great Book! 







(I thought we were talking about songs though  ).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too funny!  I requested it that be Kindled.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, even though I may get laughed at (hubby still does), one of my favorite songs was by the Raspberries. They sang this wonderful love song where the guy was so in love with this girl that he begged her... "Please, don't go away..." 

Not long after we married we were in the car and the song came on the oldies station and I was singing away. Larry starts laughing his head off telling me the that I was singing it wrong... He then ruined that beautiful love song for me by telling me the words were.... "Please, go all the way..."

I can still be a bit naive even today! lol


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife thought that Dolly Parton's hit duet with Kenny Rogers was "Islands Industry".


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is too funny! I was the designated driver one night and a slightly inebriated, but very good, friend was singing along with the radio as I was driving us home. The song was "Jet Airliner". The song goes, "big old jet airliner". She was singing, "big old jet had a light out"! I was the only sober person in the car. I was laughing so hard I almost wrecked the car.

Good memory! Thanks for calling it up from the depths!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> This is too funny! I was the designated driver one night and a slightly inebriated, but very good, friend was singing along with the radio as I was driving us home. The song was "Jet Airliner". The song goes, "big old jet airliner". She was singing, "big old jet had a light out"! I was the only sober person in the car. I was laughing so hard I almost wrecked the car.
> 
> Good memory! Thanks for calling it up from the depths!


Until my wife corrected me years later, I always thought that one was "big old jail and a lineup".


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

"I'm not talkin' about my linen"

Can you name that tune?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

One horse opened his leg...of course, I was 2, but still love to sing Jingle Bells with my original line.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the one everybody messed up the most is Louie, Louie by The Kingsmen.  It was a shock when one of the DJ's read the real lyrics.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Stalkin' old Load Eye again.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a pool hall ace.

Otherwise known as "How my poor heart aches" from "Every Breath You Take" by The Police.  Yeah, even as I sang it, I knew it didn't make sense. But that's what I heard.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Not exactly well known songs, but I listen to some Japanese vk (visual kei) bands that always comes up with the best mis-heard lyrics. It's fashionable to sing in English in that genre, but a lot of the singers don't have a proper education in the language. 

The best one that I can remember is from a recent song by Dir en grey, where my best friend and I were convinced that one line said "All my lies give me pleasure". Well we get the cd and look a the liner notes and find out that it's actually "ominous communication". Awesome. 

Although for those of you who don't listen to bizarre stuff like me, I've always heard that Jimmy Hendrix's line "Excuse me while I kiss the sky" is often misheard as "Excuse me while I kiss this guy."


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> "I'm not talkin' about my linen"
> 
> Can you name that tune?


I'm not talkin' 'bout movin' in, and I don't want to change your life ... da da da something about a cold wind blowin' the stars around?? ... but I'd really like to see you toniiiight.

Right song, Jeff??

The one I can't EVER get right, even though my version makes _no_ sense is, "Then she lift up her tendril, and she showed me the way."

Any guesses on the song? Was very popular in it's day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Cat said:


> The one I can't EVER get right, even though my version makes _no_ sense is, "Then she lift up her tendril, and she showed me the way."
> 
> Any guesses on the song? Was very popular in it's day.


"candle"


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep! But it's also lit, not lift. 

From Hotel California.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

How 'bout "There's a bathroom on the right"


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

"There's a bad moon on the rise."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's an oldie:

"The ants are my friends. They're blowin' in the wind..."


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here's an oldie:
> 
> "The ants are my friends. They're blowin' in the wind..."


HA!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Little Goose Poop by The Beach Boys


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

NO WAY HARVEY!!!  I just bought both of these books for my sister for christmas!  She sang me the "HOLD ME CLOSER TONY DANZA" lyrics just this past summer not to mention that I bought the 80's lyrics hoping that the Rolling Stones "Beast of Burden" was in there somewhere since she always use to sing "My Pizza's Burnin" when that would come on the radio!


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

My sides now hurt from laughing....Little Goose Poop?? That is hysterical. I live with 2 singers and I am reading this to them and they are howling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I had never heard of the Tony Danza book. I knew the reference from watching _Friends_ religiously.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tears on my pillow


Spoiler



Stains on my sheets


Caused by yoooouuu...
Yooouuu, yoooouu, ah youuuu....

The college version. I have actually forgotten the real words.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Tears on my pillow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Pain in my heart.

The flip side is "Just Two Kinds of People In The World," one of my late DH's faves. He also used to sing to me ... "I'm a hog for your face, can't get enough of your love." So romantic.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How sweet to live in the love bayou...


Marvyn Gayes' How sweet it is to be loved by you...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Is everyone too polite to mention the Springsteen/Manfred Mann archetype?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

INXS' "Suicide Blonde" came out about the same time that Wendy's was advertising their "Super Salad bar" so that's what i always heard. LOL

As my iPod cycles through, I might have more to add to the list.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

My husband still sings Garth Brooks' two pina coladas as "one forty chance"... "and never reach dry land"... 

I sang Alabama's If your gonna play in Texas as "cowboy in the back stood up and yelled hot nacho" learned years later (10+) that it was cotton-eyed joe. and also  stand by me was "stay by meat" - come on i was 6 at the time.  

The funniest of all though is my 4 yearold nephews EL Pirate for Elvira

rla1996


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_Sad Sweet Dreamer_: I always figured the rug cleaning people, you know, Stanley Steamer, should use that song. . . . .

Ann


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

ok I have a couple and the first I dont know what song it actually is but my mom still teases me about it.. 

The actual words are "Kissed goodbye and departed" as a little girl I asked why they "Kissed goodbye and farted"  

The other is from Kenny Rogers Lucille.. "400 children and a pot in the field" instead of the correct "4 hungry children and a crop in the field"


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I have one cute one from my niece, back when she was about ... 5 or so?  The song "Hakuna Matata" from The Lion King - she'd always sing "whole lotsa bees" instead of "philosophy".  We still tease her about it, and she's driving age now, haha.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ba-ba-ba-ba-Bopper Ant


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

When my Granddaughter was about two she came to visit for the weekend.  She announced that her daddy had had a birthday party and just before he blew out the candles everyone sang him a "silly silly song Gwamma".  Being a fan of Art Linkletter I gently asked her if she could remember the words.  She exclaimed "Yes, of course I remember the words!"  I then asked if she would mind singing the silly silly song for me.

She began....  "For he's a chunky good jello".  It is now part of all of our Birthday celebrations and we have a very good laugh every time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

We wish you a Merry Christmas; 
We wish you a Merry Christmas; 
We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. 
Good tidings we bring to you and your kin; 
Good tidings for Christmas and a Happy New Year. 

Oh, bring us a friggin'pudding; 
Oh, bring us a friggin'pudding; 
Oh, bring us a friggin'pudding and a cup of good cheer

We won't go until we get some; 
We won't go until we get some; 
We won't go until we get some, so bring some more beer

We wish you a Merry Christmas; 
We wish you a Merry Christmas; 
We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Ha! Good one, Jeff.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I know im gonna mess this up real bad but my daddy told me about a singer that messed up his own song because he was drunk. If i remember this right he sang something like Inagodadavida instead of In The Garden Of Eden. Did i get that right?


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

I just might have a "father" that you'd understand. We all need somebody to lean on.


Don we now our "gray" apparel.


----------



## Carl Freeman (8 mo ago)

Jeff said:


> "I'm not talkin' about my linen"
> 
> Can you name that tune?


I'm not talking bout moving in. And I don't want to change your life.... 

I knew the song the second I read it...in 2022 no less!!!


----------

